# Your Dreams



## Chimeco (Apr 16, 2005)

I had another amazing dream last night. Of course, I don't remember 95% percent of it. What I do remember of the dream was that there was some force of nature that persists in all the forests of the world. Has anyone ever seen the animae Princess Mononoke? It's a little similar to that. 
When this "force" wanted to, or maybe it was at a certain time every 10 or so years, it would transform into this huge lumbering thing that traversed the world, doing whatever it did. It had some sort of hole on it that looked like a bug bite, and it was important for some reason (a hole to it's soul or something maybe).

Well anyway, there was a girl and guy accompanying me. There were also words that I would read, and then the dream would progress (wierd but it's a dream). I remember waking up after dreaming it and thinking Wow, whatever I'd read/wrote was just ingenious but it all faded away in the next few minutes.

Anyway, something happened to the guy that was with me, he turned into something dark and shadowy. I remember screaming at the girl to get away, and the guy chasing after her. And then someone telling me that the only thing that could stop him was "the force of a 10 year bite".. Yeah. It all made perfect sense in the dream. I feel awful for forgetting so much of it because I felt it all made such sense.

Anyway, that's my latest crazy dream.  My words of course do not do it justice, but I suppose that's the way of dreams.


----------



## Alia (Apr 16, 2005)

They say... (and I don't know who 'they' are, so bare with me) that if you eat right before you sleep your dreams are more vivid.  Now if it is true or not, I don't know.  I won't go to bed on a full stomach, not healthy!
I don't usually forget my dreams, I'm just too embarrassed to tell anyone what they were.  The last time I had a strange dream, I was reading a Scifi book and listening to the Creed: Weathered CD... Not a good mix right before bed.  Now everytime I hear Creed I think of that weird dream...


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 16, 2005)

Chimeco said:
			
		

> I had another amazing dream last night. Of course, I don't remember 95% percent of it. What I do remember of the dream was that there was some force of nature that persists in all the forests of the world. Has anyone ever seen the animae Princess Mononoke? It's a little similar to that.
> When this "force" wanted to, or maybe it was at a certain time every 10 or so years, it would transform into this huge lumbering thing that traversed the world, doing whatever it did. It had some sort of hole on it that looked like a bug bite, and it was important for some reason (a hole to it's soul or something maybe).
> 
> Well anyway, there was a girl and guy accompanying me. There were also words that I would read, and then the dream would progress (wierd but it's a dream). I remember waking up after dreaming it and thinking Wow, whatever I'd read/wrote was just ingenious but it all faded away in the next few minutes.
> ...




A Saga dream. I get those too!


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 17, 2005)

I LOVE when I remember my dreams.  Sometimes they may be a bit freaky but it is so much like a movie that it is entertainment in my own head.  Sadly, these days my work schedule is so crazy that I haven't been on a regular sleep cycle so I hardly ever remember them.  The only one I've had lately is one where I'm in a familiar restaurant (that IRL I don't recall ever visiting) where I know the manager who ends up escorting a patron out who then pulls out a gun...


----------



## MoonLover (Apr 18, 2005)

I've had a recurring dream for years and years. Actually, the events aren't recurring, but the location is. I'm in a shopping centre, like a huge mall. Over the years I've learnt to recognize when I'm there and I can 'navigate' my way through the dream. I can decide which shops to visit etc and they're always the same. I've even drawn a map of the centre layout. But this is no realistic shopping centre. Elevators run up the outside of the building, the books in the bookshop lie on the floors, the pet shop is just one gigantic fish tank with sharks in it. The grocer sells brands I've never heard of. Sometimes I spend 'hours' wandering around. I've even watched an entire 'movie' in the cinema. Weird huh?

Karen


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh, I nearly always remember by dreams. If I go more than two or three nights without remembering any dreams at all, I start to get worried.

And, let me tell you, my dreams are strange sometimes. I've had dreams that have special effects that rival anything Industrial Light and Magic could come up with. And then there are the recurring dreams. But many of them are not literally recurring in the sense that I dream the same events over again. Instead, they consist of different events that take place in places that I have visited before in my dreams - places that I've never been to and as far as I know do not exist in reality. And in those dreams, I usually always remember what happened in the previous dreams that took place in the same location. I also have alternative versions of the two towns I've lived in the longest that recur in my dreams. It's the same town, but there are different streets, with different businesses, sometimes sandwiched in between the streets that exist in reality.

The other thing is, I very, very rarely have bad dreams. I sometimes have dreams in which unpleasant things happen, but I think I've only had actual nightmares two or three times in my life. One of them was definitely brought on by falling asleep while reading a Clive Barker story - which pretty much figures, I suppose.

And I think this is very unusual - I can still remember dreams I had years ago, from the time I was around five years old or so. Not a lot of them, but more than seems strictly normal to have remembered. And often I will have, without any noticeable provocation, flash memories that will turn out to be memories of dreams rather than memories of things that have happened to me in the real world. How weird is that? I've also had dreams that have come true, and dreamed about people who I only met at some point after the dream.

I've got to edit this to add that I didn't read MoonLover's post closely enough the first time, but really noticed it after I had posted this.  Very, very strange.  Many of the recurring dreams that I have also take place in shopping malls.  They are malls of my own imagination, but unlike MoonLover's, they are regular malls, just not malls I've ever been to.


----------



## rune (Apr 18, 2005)

Has anyone had a dream that's come true?


----------



## MoonLover (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder what the significance of the shopping mall is? I've noticed over the years that these dreams seem to increase when I'm 'in a rut' or wanting to get away from a situation, so perhaps the wondrous mall with it's bright lights and endless array of adventures represents the freedom I crave.
I've never remembered having a dream come true, but I have from time to time gone into sort of a 'waking dream' where I know what's going to happen. Once I went into a trance thingy in the middle of a busy street because I'd just seen a helicopter that I knew would crash that day. And it did too.

Karen


----------



## rune (Apr 19, 2005)

It's only happened with close family.  But I have dreamt when they have been in trouble and the next day found out the dream was real  
It's not happened often (thank goodness), and the dreams didnt seem quite the norm.  I tended to come out of them very suddenly and quite unnerved. 

Just wondered if anyone else had experienced anything similar.


----------



## Hesh (May 23, 2005)

Sorry if I'm reviving an old thread here, no need to beat a dead horse...

Anyways, I think dreams are great insperations for novels, I've had a few that spawned some cool ideas. My best dream ever(sorry if I'm jacking the thread) was about some ace space pilot, named Jack. He was a ladies man, a bit conceded, but in the dream I was a kid and I knew him somehow. Hired, befriended, I dunno...
I believe he was a bounty or hunter, either that or a mercenary. Anyway, I loved that dream. I always think about the pilot when then ame Jack is mentioned.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 23, 2005)

I've had a couple of good story ideas from dreams too. 


I've also had dreams that came true - although I wish they hadn't.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 23, 2005)

I wrote an game based on a nightmare that I had a few years back....

& I have also had dreams that come true....and before any major change in my life or life in general I dream of death.

Which isn't fun


----------



## Animaiden (May 23, 2005)

I had a dream with my two friends in it. I told them about the basic idea, and we went with it. We now have a few small and disconected stories based on my dream.

Usually my dreams are about things that go on during the day. I do something, and it pops up in my dream. I have had reuccuring dreams where I am playing a video game. One minute I'm in playing the game, the next I'm in the game hacking and slashing with my friends. It gives me really cool dreams.

Like Moonlover, I also have reuccuring dreams about a place, but it is supposed to be a city version of my hometown. The buildings, and the placement of, are the same for dream to dream, but the events are always different.

I remember most of my dreams for years afterward, and they are rarely nightmares. Though there was that one where everyone turned into broccoli, and I like broccoli.


----------



## Estelthea (May 23, 2005)

I've sometimes used setting from dreams in stories or just the general feelings I have when dreaming. And some of my dreams have turned up as dreams that a character has with a bit of added meaning.

I've had shopping centre dreams too where I can walk around and know where I'm going and why I'm going there (although I doubt I could draw any kind of map). It has some very very weird esclators which don't run at the same speed and feel more like being on a rollercoaster, and I don't have an esclator paronoia in real life.  

One of my other recuring dreams is that I have a book, or collection of books, that contain the meaning of everything. In the dream I know that it all makes sense but when I wake up I can't remember a thing, I can still see the page and the writing but I just can't read the words. One day maybe!


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 28, 2005)

A recurring dream I have is im in my garden (I dont have a garden where I live but I know this garden is mine) Im surrounded by trees and flowers of all kinds. There is a pathway through this wonderfull place made out of broken peices of quartz. I follow the pathway deep into the garden, this takes a long time as the garden is enormous, but I enjoy looking at all the different plants and animals which have taken up residence here.
I reach the end of the path, it stops suddenly even though I can go deeper in2 the garden. It ceases before a area which looks so out of place in the delightfull garden. Here the plants are not lush and green they are dying and rotting. I venture deeper and I see the same all around me except one small plant which is struggling to survive in the lightless place. I kneel before it and cradle it in my hands, I know what to do so I extend my energy to the small plant. It begins to grow my energy feeding it and new leaves fresh and green sprout from the plant. My energy spreads to all the plantlife around me each one bursts into flower and bloom I take much joy in seeing what I have created. I fall when all my energy has been sapped and all the plants in my garden have been nourished back to life, I let myself slip into the realms of the unconcious.
This dream I have had many times and each time it has been exactly the same weird huh?
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 28, 2005)

i have the ability to control my dreams, most of the time i cant change the place where the dream is but i can change the things that happen and i can usually remember 75% of the dream i had. my dreams are most of the time very strange, like last month i had a dream about invading earth with my stormtroopers, and i was standing on the bridge of a super star destroyer looking down at earth, the strange thing is though that the dream was like a series and seemed to last for a week, stopping one night and starting off from that point the next. i have also had dreams about stuff month or even years in advanced, like for instance i saw most of the film highlander 4 in a dream when i was 10, that is around 3 years before it was out.


----------



## nixie (Jul 30, 2005)

Most of my dreams are mundane not worth sharing,and the others well lets just say I would never dream of sharing them,but why are they normally about people I dont like


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 30, 2005)

Just for once I would like a nice dream.  I am getting very tired of just having nightmares. 

The dream catchers I have made for friends or family have worked for them, so I am hoping that someone will make one for me


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 31, 2005)

I have three dreamcatchers... And the nightmares continue to pester me...


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 31, 2005)

I often have pleasant dreams about things in leather..... 

Haven''t had a nightmare as such in years.....


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 31, 2005)

I was just wondering about dreams where you are falling, we all have them but has anyone actually hit the ground? 
I havnt and have heard an old wives tale that says if you die in your dreams you die in real life!
Any truth to this anyone?

xxxkyexxx


----------



## FelineEyes (Aug 1, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> I havnt and have heard an old wives tale that says if you die in your dreams you die in real life!
> Any truth to this anyone?


 
I'm not sure any of us would know.  I certainly don't anyway.

A lot of my dream are just really, really dark.  Frequently I'm fighting for my life.  I had one last night about sharks.  I've had one about vampires.  (I actually woke up in a cold sweat from that one.)  I've had one about creatures that look like flying versions of the Ring Wraiths that suck the life energy of young people and only young people can see them.  They also have the power to make adults forget, so what my parents thought was a 'summer camp' that my brother and I got taken to was actually a death camp, where the spirits could feed on us freely.
That was an unpleasant one.  I was trying to keep myself from being killed, stop these creatures, and keep my friends and family alive, but people kept giving up and giving in.
And all with while these creatures kept saying:
STOP, YOU CAN NOT RUN FROM US, YOU CAN NOT HIDE.  COME TO US.  ACCEPT YOUR DESINTY.  WE WILL SHOW YOU THAT YOU NEED NOT BE AFRAID OF US...
I've been trying to turn it into a story, but its too depressing for me to write.


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 1, 2005)

HMMMM I'm sorry for those nightmares you're having, maybe you need to get our more.. 

Actually I just don't have any nightmares and dream very little these days. Maybe there's something wrong with me LOL!...


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 1, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> I often have pleasant dreams about things in leather.....
> 
> Haven''t had a nightmare as such in years.....


 
Day dreaming of things in leather, ooooooooooh  yes!!   

Makes up for the nightmares


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 2, 2005)

I have alot of dream catchers to I collect them (along with Dragons, books, Myth and Magics,  Me to you teddies...) I would say I have about 50 now but occasionally a bad dream does slip through!
I think if you believe in the power of dream catchers then they work!

xxxkyexxx


----------



## FelineEyes (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh, I don't mind the bad dreams.  They give me something to think about.


----------



## AmonRa (Aug 5, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> I was just wondering about dreams where you are falling, we all have them but has anyone actually hit the ground?
> I havnt and have heard an old wives tale that says if you die in your dreams you die in real life!
> Any truth to this anyone?
> 
> xxxkyexxx


 

thats a good thought..

most of my dreams im being chased, occasionly ive had a falling dream.
but never once have i been caught or landed


----------



## AmonRa (Aug 5, 2005)

also for any one who is interested, try this link:
http://www.dreammoods.com/
it helps you interpret what the things that happen in your dreams.  i think thats an important thing to everyone because dreams are your way of assesing life, and by understanding them you can change who you are and become a better person from it.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link AmonRa.
Looked up falling but still there is no answer to the whole death in your dreams thing...


----------



## silvermage2000 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well for some reason i don't usually remember my dreams, or that i dream. But i remember my nightmares,even though i haven't had many. But,i did have a dream that mentioned angels once even though i forget some of it, I't was really cool.


----------

